# Do i need to get this checked?????????



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Jeanette, just a quickie from me.
Dexter has been very thirty the last few days drinking well over 1 litre of mostly very dilute squash, i 3x250ml bottles of milk, juice from is dad's glass and also tea from our cups.
Should i take him to get his sudden thirst checked out as i know increased thirst can be a sign of other things? 
Nursery even commented on how much he has drunk whilst there today.  His appetitie has also increased but not as dramatically as his thirst. He is wetting it out, so what he's taking in is coming out.
Thanks in anticipation.

Kay


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Kay

As you are concerned its better to get him checked out.

He may just be thirsty, but as you know it can sometimes incidate other things.

Let me know

Jxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you hun, i will see if i can get him in to see the Doc tomorrow, best to err on the side of caution.

Kay


----------

